# Maistri - Morceau - Minimal Classical Release



## Maistri (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought I would take a moment to post a link to a collection of short pieces I have now released as a 20 track classical project as "Morceau".










Which is now available via Itunes:






A short description:



> Morceau the debut release of Máistrí's classical work takes the listener on a journey through subtle & delicate minimal piano, through to deeper and more expressive pieces.



Further information (stream and listen) and update are on my-space:

http://www.myspace.com/Maistri

BTW this isn't a bot this is a personal posting of my own work, I apologise if this is in the incorrect section, I hope you like it. This is a dedication to composers such as Arvot Part, Thomas Newman and many more.

Maistri.


----------

